# probleme avec safari sous panther débutant



## ghost11220 (18 Novembre 2011)

bonjour a tous voila mon cousin ma fait cadeau de son ibook g3 700mhz 128mo de ram et sous panther je vous expose le problème donc c'est super long au démarrage et quand je vais sur safari et que je fait une recherche sur google la page se ferme au bout de 20sec et je reçois un message d'erreur ! je suis peut êtres pas a la bonne place ou se problème a peut êtres été résolu mais je ne trouve rien c'est pour sa que je me permet de posté ici donc je précise bien que je débute et que je ne connais rien encore sur mac mais j'apprend vite ! merci d'avance de votre aide car je compte donné se mac a mon fils 

merci encore de votre aide et de vos réponse cordialement


----------



## Madalvée (18 Novembre 2011)

La page d'accueil de Safari n'est peut être pas lisible, vu les nombreuses technologies arrivées depuis cette ancienne version. Peut-être qu'en éditant les préférences vers une page moins exigeante le problème se résoudra, mais il n'y aura pas de miracle avec les sites les plus récents.


----------



## ghost11220 (18 Novembre 2011)

merci de ta réponse mais voila je m'explique quand j'ouvre safari et que sa va sur la page apple ou que je tape directement l'adresse sa fonctionne mais des que je fait une recherche sur google sa me ferme la page et me donne un rapport d'erreur a envoyé j'ai beau réinstallé le système 4 fois déjà et rien y fait et sa me le fait après avoir installé toute les maj du 1.3.9 !


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Novembre 2011)

As-tu essayé de télécharger un autre navigateur ? (si tant est qu'il y en ai compatible 10.3  )

Je pense que Firefox doit pouvoir être compatible... 
Rends toi directement sur la page mozilla avec cette adresse puisque tu ne peux pas faire de recherche google... :

http://www.mozilla-europe.org/fr/

Bon courage !


----------



## ghost11220 (18 Novembre 2011)

merci de ta réponse mais impossible de telecharger firefox


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Novembre 2011)

arf zut...

As-tu essayé LiveSearch ou Bing ?
le problème vient peut être du site google...


----------



## ghost11220 (18 Novembre 2011)

re alors je vais tester et je vous tiens informé ! une petite question les cd de mac que j'ai ne son pas originaux il provienne d'une copie de mac os cd noire le problème peut il provenir de là ou alors de la ram qui est a 128mo ? merci


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Novembre 2011)

Si c'était un problème de RAM, le problème n'interviendrait pas uniquement sur les recherches google... Cela te ralentirai la machine, provoquerai des bugs etc.
Ce n'est pas le cas ici.

Enfin, si c'était un problème de CD, une nouvelle fois tu aurais beaucoup d'autres problèmes, à commencer par une impossibilité de réinstaller Mac OS X...


----------



## ghost11220 (19 Novembre 2011)

re bonjour je viens vous informer que sa a l'air d'aller avec bing comme navigateur par défaut mais par contre j'ai une petite question j'ai mon disque dur qui fait de petit bruit comme des bruits de grésillement d'ou sa peut venir et faut il changer le disque dur merci encore de vos réponse !


----------



## Invité (19 Novembre 2011)

Le disque dur d'origine est assez bruyant, à priori ce n'est pas inquiétant.
Tu devrais essayer de trouver une barrette de 512Mo pour ton iBook, il va apprécier.
Sur le mien (un 500) j'utilise Camino que je trouve largement supérieur à Safari et FireFox. C'est le seul qui est à peu près à jour !


----------



## ghost11220 (20 Novembre 2011)

bonjour oui j'ai commandé une barrette de 512 déjà mais voila je suis tombé sur un mauvais vendeur qui ma affirmé que c'estait pour g3 et surprise c'estait pour g4 donc pas compatible !
par contre je voudrais savoir si c'estait possible de repassé en 9.2 d'origine sur le 10.3.9 ? merci d'avance


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Novembre 2011)

ghost11220 a dit:


> bonjour oui j'ai commandé une barrette de 512 déjà mais voila je suis tombé sur un mauvais vendeur qui ma affirmé que c'estait pour g3 et surprise c'estait pour g4 donc pas compatible







> par contre je voudrais savoir si c'estait possible de repassé en 9.2 d'origine sur le 10.3.9 ? merci d'avance



Avec les CD d'origine oui...


----------

